# HR34 Questions & Cinema Connection Kit



## dawgfan63 (Feb 24, 2006)

I had my HR34 installed today and the service guy told me it was his first install of one. Needless to say, he was unable to get the Cinema Home Connection kit to work and connect to the Internet. He kept wanting to say it was probably a problem with my wireless router. I have a BluRay player right next to the HR34 that connects to my wireless router fine.

I also was led to believe when I ordered the HR34 that multi-room viewing was built in. I never was told it would mean an extra $3/month on my bill.

My other DVR is an R22/100. The service rep installed a DECA adapter and I am now getting HD on the set. When I called customer service to request the Whole Home service I was told it would not work with my setup since I needed a second HD receiver on the account. To make a long story short, they are sending me a new HD DVR for free (except $19.95 + tax shipping) so I can use whole home.

1. In order to get the home connection kit working I assume coax cables need to be plugged in. Right now the other thing plugged into the Wireless DIRECTV Cinema Connection Kit (W-DCCK) is an ethernet cable.

2. Was the customer service rep right about the R22? Now in info it shows, R22 (w HD)/100. This really doesn't matter since they agreed to send me the HD DVR for free.

By the way, I got the HR34 for $99 with the CCK for $99. They waived the install fees. They also gave me free HD for 12 months and a free $10/month credit since I had problems with an existing receiver.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The R22 works with whole home, and can do HD, but it doesn't count towards the required 2 HD boxes for Whole Home.

With the DECA network, if you can plug the hr34 directly to your router via Ethernet, that's all you need.


----------



## dawgfan63 (Feb 24, 2006)

I cannot plug directly in. I have to use wireless.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

give more info about your wireless setup (security type, router type, etc...) why couldnt they connect?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Either one of these should work:


----------



## dawgfan63 (Feb 24, 2006)

I am using Bellsouth DSL with my own SMC Barricade G wireless router. It is a 54Mbps Wireless Cable/DSL router. SMC2804WBRP-G model.

I had the router set for WEP only but now set it for WEP/WPA. Still does not connect though.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You might try connecting your computer through ethernet to the CCK.
You should be able to log into the CCK GUI with one of these IPs:
192.168.1.123 or 169.254.34.156
It may ask for a password, which is: admin [for both the user and password]


----------



## dawgfan63 (Feb 24, 2006)

Do you mean connect to it and access through web browser, such as Internet Explorer? I just connected directly into the CCK with both of those IP addresses and failed to connect.

This is what you are wanting me to connect it to correct?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dawgfan63 said:


> Do you mean connect to it and access through web browser, such as Internet Explorer? I just connected directly into the CCK with both of those IP addresses and failed to connect.
> 
> This is what you are wanting me to connect it to correct?


Yes this is it and how.
You may need to reset the defaults [hidden button needing a paperclip, above the ethernet port].
This is the GUI [mine is already setup, so it's been assigned another IP]:










Another thing you might try, if you're having problems logging in, is to look at your router's GUI with the WCCK connected with ethernet and see what IP address the WCCK is being assigned.
Then remove the ethernet and connect it to the computer. You can't have it hardwired to your router AND setup the wireless or it locks up your network.


----------



## dawgfan63 (Feb 24, 2006)

Before I do this I just want to confirm that the installer has it installed correctly. I just watched this video 



 that states if you have an HR24 you need to connect via a coax cable.

Right now, the connection kit just has an ethernet cable plugged into it. I also just got a call from the same installer that came yesterday saying he got a trouble ticket. He phoned and wanted to know what the problem was, duh? He left without it working. I was hoping they would send a different technician.

The other thing, does whole home have to already be enabled for this to work? Right now, I have to wait until they send me the new HD DVR so I can use whole home.

They told me initially the R22 I had would work.

Also, what type of authentication is recommended or needed? I changed my router back to wep only since after changing to wep/wpa I was never able to get my laptop or phone to connect via wireless?

Is there a recommended router list?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dawgfan63 said:


> Before I do this I just want to confirm that the installer has it installed correctly. I just watched this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you have it connected this way, right:









This works on the HR34, but doesn't on the HR24 [the same]

Without MRV, you're only trying to get the internet connection. Once you have MRV, you'll want it to use the coax for networking, but you can still use the WCCK for internet.


----------



## dawgfan63 (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes. Installer is back now. He is running a different cable now from the satellite to the room where my router is located and going to try a different deca box to plug right into it. 

Thanks for all the help. Stay tuned as I will post an update.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dawgfan63 said:


> Yes. Installer is back now. He is running a different cable now from the satellite to the room where my router is located and going to try a different deca box to plug right into it.
> 
> Thanks for all the help. Stay tuned as I will post an update.


While going through the wireless setup isn't really the installer's job, what it sounds like he's now doing is the old BB DECA setup with hardwiring.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Does your DSL service require you to log in with a username & password when you turn on your computer before connecting to the web?


----------



## dawgfan63 (Feb 24, 2006)

No, I do not have to login to my dsl before using it.

The installer just left. He ran a coax cable into the room with my wireless router, installed a DECA Broadband adapter (which is much smaller than the wireless one). Connected it and now the system works perfectly.

Not only that, the HR22 which the customer service representative swore would not do whole home is now functioning beautifully. They must have went ahead and enabled it on my account after I phoned yesterday and they agreed to send me the new HD DVR.

I could just keep the R22 but I figure, what the heck, it is worth it for the HD DVR since in will have more capacity and all I have to pay is the shipping charge of $19.95.

Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dawgfan63 said:


> I could just keep the R22 but I figure, what the heck, it is worth it for the HD DVR since in will have more capacity and all I have to pay is the shipping charge of $19.95.
> 
> Thanks for all the help everyone!


Might wait and see what you get.
If it is a HR22 or newer, and everything works, then keep it.
If it is a HR21, it will be the same as what you have now.


----------



## dawgfan63 (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the tip.


----------

